# What Kindle to Buy for streaming?



## gvlbob (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm new to Tivo and all the posts I have read are about issues using the Android App to stream to various kindles. Does anyone have a Kindle," out of the box", that the App actually works with. If yes, the model name and number would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LJP (Aug 6, 2010)

gvlbob said:


> I'm new to Tivo and all the posts I have read are about issues using the Android App to stream to various kindles. Does anyone have a Kindle," out of the box", that the App actually works with. If yes, the model name and number would be greatly appreciated.


I can tell you that the newest Model Amazon Fire 7HD does NOT work for streaming!


----------



## gvlbob (Sep 26, 2014)

LJP said:


> I can tell you that the newest Model Amazon Fire 7HD does NOT work for streaming!


 Thanks LJP, I am beginning to think streaming to Kindles is a pipe dream that Tivo folks aren't interested in. It would be nice if they would just say so.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

gvlbob said:


> Thanks LJP, I am beginning to think streaming to Kindles is a pipe dream that Tivo folks aren't interested in. It would be nice if they would just say so.


Don't blame TiVo because Amazon Fire is bastardized version of Android. Rumor has it that the TiVo app was actually written by Google. It's not TiVo's fault if the Amazon flavor of android is without some of the required base system for streaming to work. The blame belongs on Amazon and you for going the Amazon route.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

it is confirmed to work for the HDX models (7in and 8.9in).

I have no idea about the current "HD" models. but the guy above said no go.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I would first ask why kindle? You can buy a much more flexible android or iOS tablet and download the kindle app. Then you have much better tivo flexibility and access to all of the kindle content.

My experience with kindle was that it was very limited in functionality (this may have changed). I loved their original readers long before tablets were in the market, but once tablets were a reality, the idea of a standalone reader no longer made sense for me.


----------



## jonathanlord (Sep 29, 2014)

The Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" is a great tablet and I can attest that the Tivo streaming is flawless on the device. Since HDX 7" and 8.9" basically have the same processor, I would assume the same would go for the 7".


----------



## gvlbob (Sep 26, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> Don't blame TiVo because Amazon Fire is bastardized version of Android. Rumor has it that the TiVo app was actually written by Google. It's not TiVo's fault if the Amazon flavor of android is without some of the required base system for streaming to work. The blame belongs on Amazon and you for going the Amazon route.


I'm not blaming Tivo for their priorities but you seem to be blaming Amazon. It's funny that I have no issues streaming Netflix, Hulu Plus or Youtube with Amazon's lack of "required base system for streaming". Just saying....


----------



## gvlbob (Sep 26, 2014)

Austin Bike said:


> I would first ask why kindle? You can buy a much more flexible android or iOS tablet and download the kindle app. Then you have much better tivo flexibility and access to all of the kindle content.
> 
> My experience with kindle was that it was very limited in functionality (this may have changed). I loved their original readers long before tablets were in the market, but once tablets were a reality, the idea of a standalone reader no longer made sense for me.


I guess its a habit, I use a iPod Touch when I'm out and about a Kindle Fire 7" for some things and use a S Pro for the rest of my tablet activities. I would like to replace my Kindle Fire to get streaming from my Tivo to watch in the garage or on the patio.


----------

